

IPhone Audio-Only Game Uses "3D" Sound - m0nastic
http://www.papasangre.com/

======
Geee
This is really interesting as a tech demonstration. I have actually never
heard of binaural stereo generated in real time before.

~~~
m0nastic
Yeah, I thought it was neat. I'm not an audio guy, so I have no idea if the
tech is actually impressive.

As a game though, I've been playing it for a couple hours and it's really well
done.

------
jonhendry
How is this different from using CoreAudio or OpenAL for 3D audio?

~~~
Geee
They're not binaural. They use the normal method of modifying phase and volume
based on the direction of the sound. Binaural stereo uses spatially varying
impulse responses for the sound channels, which creates a full and realistic
3D environment, including front and rear directions. There's also a better
sense of how close the sounds are. But in a sense, it just feels you are in
there.

